# Fresh Turkey



## sattie (Nov 2, 2008)

Is it impossible to find a whole fresh turkey that is not frozen???? My intention is to purchase said turkey and whack it up like I do whole chicken. Trying to add variety to the menu and I thought this would be a way to have a turkey breast or leg for dinner. Plus the economics of it all would be better for a family of two. 

Will I have a better chance of finding them as Thanksgiving nears?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes. Most retailers carry Fresh Turkeys around the holidays --- Thanksgiving & Christmas.


----------



## sattie (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok, I guess that would be the time to stock up on a couple of fresh ones then.  I started looking for fresh turkey several months ago and was surprised to see that buying a whole fresh turkey was next to impossible.  Unless you buy that prepackaged stuff which I'm sure is fine.  But I want to do the whole turkey and make some turkey stock!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 2, 2008)

You can get fresh turkeys at the butcher.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 2, 2008)

Speaking of.....you know I never buy turkey or eat turkey except for Thanksgiving or Christmas.  I see it all the time at my supermarket, even had grandios ideas of smoking some legs or roasting a breast.

...weird.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 2, 2008)

I buy a fresh 1/2 breast once and awhile, but it's expensive; about the cost of a small whole frozen turkey.
That's another thing, Sattie; fresh will probably cost about double what frozen does. Why?   ???


----------



## sattie (Nov 2, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I buy a fresh 1/2 breast once and awhile, but it's expensive; about the cost of a small whole frozen turkey.
> That's another thing, Sattie; fresh will probably cost about double what frozen does. Why? ???


 
I don't know.. I think I am gonna wait till closer to Thanksgiving and land me one.  Don't know if it will be any cheaper or not.  Now you got me wandering... why is that it is double than the rock hard frozen stuff?

Jeeks - This has been something I have wanted to do for a while now.  I just want to be able to have some turkey now and then and I think turkey is much more flavorful when the bone/skin is intact.  Roasted or smoked turkey leg does sound good about now!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 2, 2008)

Miss Sattie....Are you near/Have you checked Randall's Flagship Stores?


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 2, 2008)

sattie said:


> I don't know.. I think I am gonna wait till closer to Thanksgiving and land me one.  Don't know if it will be any cheaper or not.  Now you got me wandering... why is that it is double than the rock hard frozen stuff?
> 
> Jeeks - This has been something I have wanted to do for a while now.  I just want to be able to have some turkey now and then and I think turkey is much more flavorful when the bone/skin is intact.  Roasted or smoked turkey leg does sound good about now!


Turkey is harvested year around, but the vast majority of it is consumed around the holidays.  Accordingly, fresh  costs more to produce, deliver, and maintain than the frozen, and the market is limited to only a few days a year, resulting in higher prices.  In my experience, there is no economic advantage to purchasing a whole turkey, cutting it up, and freezing the parts.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 2, 2008)

I love turkey, but cooking a whole one is reserved for about 3 times a year for me...thanksgiving, a cold Feb day, and early summer on the kettle grill (smoked...yum) Otherwise I do parts (usually neck wings and legs from the butcher for soups etc. The breast is premium but the rest is often very cheap.


----------



## miniman (Nov 2, 2008)

I often buy a frozen one. Cook it up and then cut it up and freeze bits of it. Breast slices for sandwiches, other bits for use in cooking.


----------



## sattie (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought about doing that too.  But I want to be able to try different things by cooking different parts of the turkey.  I think I'm gonna get one as soon as I find one.  Be kinda nice to pull some turkey out and deep fry a piece, or roast a piece, pan fry... whatever!  I know when I bought a turkey breast, that breast was enough for 2 or 3 meals for two.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 3, 2008)

Sattie, I'm not sure about where you live, but here, I can get turkey parts pre-cut and packaged.  While the price / pound is going to be more expensive than buying a whole one, the overall cost is cheaper for parts.  Like Jeeks, I want to smoke some turkey legs.  It would probably only cost me US$8.00 + tax to get enough turkey legs to feed my family.  If you want to make stock, just by some wings, pan-roast or sear them off, add the veggies and water, and let it simmer for several hours.  Wings will render A LOT of gelatin for a most delicious stock.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2008)

Bigjim68 said:


> ...In my experience, there is no economic advantage to purchasing a whole turkey, cutting it up, and freezing the parts.


 


Bigjim, around here, a whole turkey always has a lower 'per pound' price than turkey parts.  I ran into this a couple of years ago when I wanted to buy some turkey wings to make a stock and found the wings were more per pound than a whole bird!


----------



## sattie (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank all for the replies... I'm going to find my bird, and there will be Turkey!!!!  May get a couple and cut it up/ foodsaver it/ and I can have turkey done anyway I want.  I really appreciate you taking the time to answer this post!!!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 3, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Bigjim, around here, a whole turkey always has a lower 'per pound' price than turkey parts. I ran into this a couple of years ago when I wanted to buy some turkey wings to make a stock and found the wings were more per pound than a whole bird!


The last time I noticed fresh turkey here, it was about double the price of frozen. If I wanted to cut up a turkey and freeze, I would probably buy a frozen turkey and cut it up after patially thawing in the referigerator. I suspect that a whole lot of what we think of as fresh has been previously frozen. This probably applies to chickens and a lot of shellfish. When I buy chickens on sale, I buy a bunch and cut them up. I generally ask the meat manager for those not yet thawed, and thaw them in the referigerator to cut up, then immediately refreeze. I have had no problem. There is another thread here discussing refreezing chicken. Opinions seem to differ.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree with Allen about the price of turkey parts.  Around here I can buy fresh wings, thighs, & drumsticks for a couple of bucks.  Literally.  And that's year-round.  In fact, just yesterday two different markets had packages of fresh large drumsticks, 2 or 3 to a package, for $2 & change/package.  I love buying those because they make excellent (& inexpensive) substitutes for braised dishes that normally call for lamb shanks (which husband doesn't eat).  Wings & thighs are priced the same, as are turkey "chops" & "cutlets" (for sautes like "piccata" & "Marsala"), "tenderloins" (roasted whole or cut into kabobs), "ground" - heck, you name it.

I'd never bother spending the bucks for a whole turkey just to enjoy the quality & convenience I get in buying the parts.  We do a whole fresh (organic free-range) turkey for Thanksgiving, which we order in advance, & sometimes a whole smoked turkey for Easter.  That's it as far as dealing with a whole turkey.


----------



## sattie (Nov 3, 2008)

I have trouble finding the parts unless I go to healthfood type stores.  I see the ground turkey and the other processed turkey,  I just want some actual turkey that I can dress up anyway I want.  Skin on, skin off, you know.  I think I am going to get a whole fresh one no matter what the cost.  Just to try it out.  Believe me, nothing will go to waste.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 3, 2008)

I never thought of using  turkey legs in place of lamb or veal.  Sounds interesting.  With the price of veal shank over $10.00/lb here, I have not made Osso Bucco for a while.  Turkey bucco?  will have to try it.  As a person that most often cooks for one, finding the right portion is a sometimes difficult.  One turkey leg is about a single portion.  Most of the time turkey parts are available here at reasonable prices.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 3, 2008)

Sattie, is there a turkey farm near you?   Look into that first.  Might be a few bucks cheaper than a butcher.  Here's mine.


----------



## sattie (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Jeeks.. searching around now!


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 4, 2008)

Sattie, do you have a Super Wally World anywhere nearby?  They ought to have all the turkey parts you could want.


----------



## sattie (Nov 4, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Sattie, do you have a Super Wally World anywhere nearby? They ought to have all the turkey parts you could want.


 
I believe so.  I will check there!  Thanks AOK!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 4, 2008)

> I never thought of using turkey legs in place of lamb or veal. Sounds interesting. With the price of veal shank over $10.00/lb here, I have not made Osso Bucco for a while. Turkey bucco? will have to try it. As a person that most often cooks for one, finding the right portion is a sometimes difficult. One turkey leg is about a single portion. Most of the time turkey parts are available here at reasonable prices.


 
Big Jim - that's just the sort of recipe I use the turkey drums for.  I also sub them in for other braises, like lamb shanks over white beans, etc.  Really the only thing to keep in mind is that turkey drums cook a LOT quicker than lamb shanks (around an hour TOPS), so you have to keep your eye on that when adjusting whatever recipe you're using.


----------



## QSis (Nov 5, 2008)

I am a HUGE believer in fresh vs. frozen turkey for special occasions - the flavor of the fresh is far, far better!

Trader Joe's is going to be having fresh, brined 12-20 lb'ers for $1.79 a pound this month.  

Has anyone tried one of theirs?  

Lee


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 5, 2008)

Bigjim68 said:


> I never thought of using turkey legs in place of lamb or veal. Sounds interesting. With the price of veal shank over $10.00/lb here, I have not made Osso Bucco for a while. Turkey bucco? will have to try it. As a person that most often cooks for one, finding the right portion is a sometimes difficult. One turkey leg is about a single portion. Most of the time turkey parts are available here at reasonable prices.


 
* Osso Buco  won't be anywhere near the same using turkey instead of veal.  The "buco" refers to the hole in the center of the veal shank and the marrow that's inside flavors the whole dish too.  The difference in taste between veal and turkey will change the whole character of the dish but it will still be good I'm sure.  *
*Me, I'm sticking to veal shank.*

*BTW, I've gotten fresh turkey on special order from my local butcher and honestly can't tell the difference.  You butcher will "whack" your turkey if you ask him to.*


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 6, 2008)

DramaQueen - it's not meant to duplicate "Osso Buco".  I know what true Osso Buco is & means.  But for those of us who don't eat red meat, turkey drumsticks do make an excellent substitution in the flavorful braise itself - marrow or not.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 6, 2008)

sattie said:


> Is it impossible to find a whole fresh turkey that is not frozen???? My intention is to purchase said turkey and whack it up like I do whole chicken. Trying to add variety to the menu and I thought this would be a way to have a turkey breast or leg for dinner. Plus the economics of it all would be better for a family of two.
> 
> Will I have a better chance of finding them as Thanksgiving nears?


 
I usually buy mine frozen at the local market.  If you have a Whole Foods nearby, you might take a look-see there.  I have a problem finding turkey cutlets, even around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 6, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> * Osso Buco  won't be anywhere near the same using turkey instead of veal.  The "buco" refers to the hole in the center of the veal shank and the marrow that's inside flavors the whole dish too.  The difference in taste between veal and turkey will change the whole character of the dish but it will still be good I'm sure.  *
> *Me, I'm sticking to veal shank.*
> 
> *BTW, I've gotten fresh turkey on special order from my local butcher and honestly can't tell the difference.  You butcher will "whack" your turkey if you ask him to.*


True, Turkey Bucco probably will not be the same as Osso Bucco, which means "bone with a hole", but would be interesting nevertheless.  I think that I will give it a try.
The Emeril Live that we got last night featured this dish.  Called it Carribbean style turkey legs.  Braised in a mirapoix with added spices, stock, and Guiness.  Recipe available on his web site


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 6, 2008)

Bigjim68 said:


> True, Turkey Bucco probably will not be the same as Osso Bucco, which means "bone with a hole", but would be interesting nevertheless. I think that I will give it a try.
> The Emeril Live that we got last night featured this dish. Called it Carribbean style turkey legs. Braised in a mirapoix with added spices, stock, and Guiness. Recipe available on his web site


 
That sounds like a winner.  I'm definately checking that out, thanks.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 6, 2008)

I also saved that Emeril recipe to try.  But I think his sawing the drumsticks in half crosswise so that they "resemble" sawed veal shanks is a total waste.  If/when I make this recipe, I'll just be using the drumsticks whole.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 6, 2008)

It looked good.  Think I'll try it myself.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 6, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> I also saved that Emeril recipe to try.  But I think his sawing the drumsticks in half crosswise so that they "resemble" sawed veal shanks is a total waste.  If/when I make this recipe, I'll just be using the drumsticks whole.


I'm thinking that sawing the drumsticks would have a couple of advantages.  Cooking time, texture, appearance, and maybe flavor, would change  I usually serve Braised dishes family style, often in the my copper braising pan, and portions would work out better.  Whole leg meat would have to be pulled from the bone, and would be long stringy pieces of meat, or served whole, a bit much for some.


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sawing the legs would also get at the marrow in the leg bones. I know if you cleaver the long bones when you BBQ chicken, the flavor is better.


----------



## gage (Nov 10, 2008)

fresh turkeys may be wandering around on a farm near you , if your local stores don't have it ,try making arrangements with a local farmer . That would be a win win situation.


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I just ordered a whole turkey for Thanksgiving. we have a poultry farm about a mile and a half from the house. This will be my first whole turkey.

I remember when I was young (Loooooooooong ago) that mom used to buy a loaf of "Stuffing Bread". I have seen nothing but dried stuffing in the stores. 

Therefore, a little banging around yielded this. What do Y'all (love that word. Can a Yankee use it? Do I need dispensation?) think?

Mom used to cut it into cubes and then "things" went into it. I am thinking celery, onion, sausage and......???????  What is a great stuffing.

AC


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 10, 2008)

I love turkey too. I used to make this great turkey soup. But for a life of me I haven't done for so long that I do not remember the recipe. The whole turkey is only for the Thanksgiving.


----------



## AuntieV (Nov 12, 2008)

In answer to the question about fresh/frozen turkey I have helped out at the holidays in a processing plant for turkeys. The turkey is partly frozen before they are processed. They do this flash freeze thing before they are cleaned and feathers plucked out. The fresh ones are just packaged at the end of that line while the ones for freezing go back on to the freezer again.

It is not unusual to purchase a "fresh" turkey with some ice in it though.


----------



## sattie (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info AuntieV!


----------



## homecook (Nov 12, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> I remember when I was young (Loooooooooong ago) that mom used to buy a loaf of "Stuffing Bread". I have seen nothing but dried stuffing in the stores.
> 
> Therefore, a little banging around yielded this. What do Y'all (love that word. Can a Yankee use it? Do I need dispensation?) think?
> 
> ...



I can only find "stuffing bread" during the holidays here and it goes fast. I usually just buy regular loaves and dry it out for a couple days and cut into cubes. I use onion, celery, chicken stock and poultry seasoning. Plain and simple but oh so good! I also add salt and pepper to taste. For a 22lb. turkey I use 6 loaves bread, 6 diced onions, 6-7 stalks celery, diced. Can you tell we love stuffing.

Barb


----------

